
Understanding Text with Bert - ilnmtlbnm
https://blog.scaleway.com/2019/understanding-text-with-bert/
======
ilnmtlbnm
This is part 2 of a post on "Building a machine reading comprehension system
using the latest advances in deep learning for NLP".

It uses HugginFace's BERT PyTorch implementation to do question answering.

Part 1 was submitted here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20820016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20820016)

